# صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس



## ميرنا (23 يناير 2006)

*صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*

*يرأس المجمع المقدس قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية*





* نيافة الأنبا باخوميوس - مطران البحيرة - دمنهور*




* نيافة الأنبا دوماديوس - مطران الجيزه*




* نيافة الأنبا ميخائيل - مطران أسيوط ودير أبو مقار*





*   نيافه الانبا بيشوي - مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ*




*   نيافه الانبا صرابامون - رئيس دير الأنبا بيشوي*





* نيافة الآنبا مرقس - مطران طولان ومرسليا*


----------



## ميرنا (23 يناير 2006)

* نيافه الإنبا أثناسيوس - أسقف عام فرنسا*




*  نيافة الانبا هدرا - أسقف أسوان وكومبوا وإدفوا*




*  نيافه الآنبا ويصا - أسقف البلينا - سوهاج*




*  نيافة الأنبا أرسانيوس - أسقف المنيا وأبو قرقاص*





* نيافه الانبا بفنوتيوس - أسقف كرسي سمالوط*




*  نيافة الآنبا أمونيوس - أسقف الأقصر وإسنا وأرمنت*


----------



## Messias (23 يناير 2006)

جميل جدا 


انا اول مره اعرف اعضاء المجمع 

بركتهم تكون معنا امين


----------



## ميرنا (23 يناير 2006)

*لسه كتار اوى يا مسيا ونا هحاول انزل كلهم *


----------



## ميرنا (23 يناير 2006)

*  نيافة الأنبا بنيامين - أسقف المنوفية*




*   نيافة الأنبا أنطونيوس مرقس - أسقف عام شئون افريقيا*





*  نيافة الأنبا أنجيلوس - أسقف الشرقية والعاشر من رمضان*




*نيافة الأنبا أغناطيوس - أسقف السويس*












*نيافة الأنبا تادروس - أسقف بورسعيد*


----------



## ميرنا (23 يناير 2006)

* نيافة الأنبا ساويروس - أسقف دير المحرق*




*    نيافة الأنبا كيرلس - أسقف نجع حمادي وأبو طشت*




* نيافة الأنبا ياكوبوس - أسقف الزقازيق*




*   نيافة الأنبا موسي - أسقف عام الشباب - القاهرة*




*    نيافة الأنبا متاؤس - أسقف دير السريان*




*  نيافة الأنبا بولا - أسقف طنطا*


----------



## ميرنا (23 يناير 2006)

نيافة *الأنبا ديسقورس - أسقف عام - القاهرة*




*  نيافة الأنبا إيساك - خوري أبسكوبوس*




*  نيافة الأنبا مرقس - أسقف شبرا الخيمة*




*  نيافة الأنبا بساده - أسقف أخميم وسقولته - سوهاج*




*نيافة الأنبا ميصائيل - أسقف برمنجهام*




*   نيافة الأنبا بطرس - أسقف عام - القاهرة*




* نيافة الأنبا فام - أسقف طما - سوهاج*




*نيافة الأنبا أشعياء - أسقف طهطا وجهينة - سوهاج*




* نيافة الأنبا أندراوس - أسقف أبو تيج وصدفا*


----------



## ميرنا (23 يناير 2006)

*   نيافة الأنبا توماس - أسقف القوصية ومير - اسيوط*




*نيافة الأنبا سرابيون - أسقف لوس أنجيلوس - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية*




*نيافة الأنبا أبرام - أسقف الفيوم*




* نيافة الأنبا برسوم - أسقف ديروط وصنبو - أسيوط*




*  نيافة الأنبا كيرلس - أسقف ميلانو*




*  نيافة الأنبا بسنتي - أسقف حلوان والمعصرة*




* نيافة الأنبا ديمتريوس - أسقف ملوي وإنصنا والأشمونين - المنيا*




* نيافة الأنبا لوكاس - أسقف أبنوب - اسيوط*




* نيافة الأنبا باخوم - أسقف سوهاج*


----------



## ميرنا (23 يناير 2006)

*   نيافة الأنبا متياس - أسقف المحلة الكبرى - الغربية*




*  نيافة الأنبا أغابيوس - أسقف دير مواس ودلجا - المنيا*





* نيافة الأنبا أنطونيوس - أسقف منفلوط - آسيوط*




* نيافة الأنبا يوحنا - أسقف عام - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية*




*نيافة الأنبا مرقس (الإريترى) - أسقف عام الأريترين - إنجلترا*




*نيافة الأنبا مكاريوس (الإرتيري) - أسقف عام الأريترين - أمريكا*


----------



## Ya Shero (23 يناير 2006)

*:t16: ميرسي يا ميرنا*


----------



## ميرنا (26 يناير 2006)

* نيافة الأنبا شاروبيم - أسقف قنا*




*نيافة الأنبا دانيال - أسقف عام لكنائس المعادي - القاهرة*




*  نيافة الأنبا باسيليوس - أسقف دير الأنبا صموئيل - المنيا*




*  نيافة الأنبا أبراهام - مطران القدس*




*نيافة الأنبا تكلا - أسقف دشنا - قنا*




* نيافة الأنبا بيمن - أسقف نقاده وقوص - قنا*




*  نيافة الأنبا ثاؤفيلس - أسقف البحر الأحمر*




*  نيافة الأنبا إيسوذورس - أسقف ديرالعذراء البراموس - وادي النطرون*




* نيافة الأنبا يسطس - أسقف دير الأنبا أنطونيوس - البحر الأحمر*


----------



## †gomana† (28 يناير 2006)

*موضوع رائع ومجهود كبير اوى يا ميرنا 

ميرسيه ليكى كتير على تعبك

ربما يباركك*


----------



## ميرنا (28 يناير 2006)

*لسه يا جيجى فى ناس تانى *


----------



## malak (8 فبراير 2006)

_*جميل جدا جدا جدا بس لسة كتيييييييييييييييييييير أرجو نزولهم كلهم على المنتدى*_


----------



## merola (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*

_*ميرسى ميرنا على الموضوع الجميل اوى دا 
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​*_


----------



## the servant (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*

سلام ونعمة اختنا الغالية الصور رائعة وبصراحة انا اول مرة اشوفهم كلهم ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مينا عزت الكنج (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*

الأنبا سارافيم_إسماعيلية
فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## amjad-ri (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*

*شكرا  جزيلا​*


----------



## ميرنا (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*

انا مش عارف بطلعو الموضيع دى ازاى ​


----------



## ميرنا (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*

*



**



**



**نيافة الأنبا يوأنس - أسقف عام وسكرتير قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث - القاهرة**نيافة الأنبا يوسف - أسقف جنوب الولايات المتحدة**نيافة الأنبا مكسيموس - أسقف بنها وقويسنا - القليوبية - المنوفية*













*نيافة الأنبا أنطوني - أسقف ايرلندا واسكتلندا**نيافة الأنبا سيرافيم - مطران انجلترا للأقباط الأنجليز**نيافة الأنبا صرابامون - أسقف عطبرة وأم درمان*


----------



## ميرنا (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*

*




**



**



**نيافة الأنبا بولس - أسقف عام الكرازة بأفريقيا**نيافة الأنبا برنابا - أسقف تورينو - روما**نيافة الأنبا دميان - أسقف عام - ألمانيا**



**



**



**نيافة الأنبا سوريال - أسقف ملبورن - أستراليا**نيافة الأنبا رافائيل - أسقف عام لكنائس وسط القاهرة**نيافة الأنبا تاوضروس - أسقف عام - البحيرة*​


----------



## ميرنا (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*

*



**



**



**نيافة الأنبا سلوانس - أسقف عام لكنائس مصر القديمة - القاهرة**نيافة الأنبا مكسيموس - أسقف عام لكنائس مدينة السلام - القاهرة**نيافة الأنبا غبريال - أسقف بني سويف - **



**



**



**نيافة الأنبا تيموثاوس - أسقف عام لكنائس المطرية وعين شمس وعزبة النخل - القاهرة**نيافة الأنبا اسطفانوس - أسقف ببا والفشن - بنى سويف**نيافة الأنبا جورجيوس - أسقف مطاي وتوابعها - المنيا*


----------



## ميرنا (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*













*نيافة الأنبا جبرييل - أسقف عام لبلاد النمسا والمنطقة الألمانية في سويسرا**نيافة الأنبا ديفيد - أسقف عام - شمال أمريكا**نيافة الأنبا انجليوس - أسقف عام - استيفنج - المملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا)**



**



**



**نيافة الأنبا أبوللو - أسقف سيناء الجنوبية - شرم الشيخ**نيافة الأنبا سارافيم - أسقف الإسماعلية**نيافة أنبا إيليا - أسقف الخرطوم**



**



**



**نيافة الأنبا أغاثون - أسقف مغاغة والعدوة - المنيا**نيافة الأنبا أثناسيوس - أسقف بني مزار - المنيا**نيافة الأنبا مارتيروس - أسقف عام لكنائس شرق السكة الحديد - القاهرة**



**



**



**نيافة الأنبا داوود - أسقف المنصورة وتوابعها - الدقهلية**نيافة الأنبا دانييل - أسقف سيدني - استراليا**نيافة الأنبا قزمان - أسقف سيناء الشمالية - *


----------



## ميرنا (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*

*العريش
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










نيافة الأنبا إرميا - أسقف عام وسكرتير قداسة البابا شنوده الثالثنيافة الأنبا مكاريوس - أسقف عام - المنيانيافة الأنبا كيرلس آفا مينا - أسقف دير مارمينا بصحراء مريوط - الاسكندرية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










نيافة الأنبا أباكير - أسقف عام - القاهرةنيافة الأنبا مينا أسقف و رئيس دير مارجرجس الخطاطبة - القاهرةنيافة الأنبا أغاثون - أسقف البرازيل
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







نيافة الأنبا يوسف - أسقف بوليفيانيافة الأنبا دانيال أسقف و رئيس دير الأنبا بولا - البحر الأحمر - مصر*
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*

*بركة صلواتهم تكون مع جميعنا *

*ثانكس رتوتي*​


----------



## ميرنا (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*

رتوتى ولا غتوت حيرتونا ​


----------



## كابتن (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*

صوره جميله
اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*

بركه صلواتهم تكن مع جميعنا 
اميــــــــــــــــــــن 
مرسىىىىىىىى جدا يا ميرنا على الصور 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور أعضاء المجمع المقدس*

*بركة صلواتهم معانا  ​*


----------

